# Can't update Freebsd 7.1 either make buildworld or freebsd-update



## MaximNM (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I need help!

I can't make buildworld as I'm always getting following error:

```
cc -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/config  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include  -static -L/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/lib -o config config.o main.o lang.o mkmakefile.o mkheaders.o mkoptions.o kernconf.o -ll -lsbuf -legacy
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   config /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin
: wrong number or types of arguments
usage: install [-bCcpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 file2
       install [-bCcpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 ... fileN directory
       install -d [-v] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner] directory ...
*** Error code 64

Stop in /usr/src/usr.sbin/config.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
cvs updated 
When I'm trying to do update by freebsd-update -r 7.1 update command I get this:


```
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1 from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1 from update1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
So, What can I do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

You cannot use freebsd-update for anything other than updating a -RELEASE (like an ISO install) to another -RELEASE, or to a patch level within a -RELEASE. It is a binary-only update system used to keep -RELEASEs updated with security patches. Do not use freebsd-update together with csup/cvsup, they're mutually exclusive.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

I advise you to clear /usr/src (save any kernel configs you may have in /usr/src/sys/[arch]/conf) and /usr/obj, and run a full csup before starting the build process again (as outlined here).

P.S.: always post system output in CODE tags.


----------



## MaximNM (Mar 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I advise you to clear /usr/src (save any kernel configs you may have in /usr/src/sys/[arch]/conf) and /usr/obj, and run a full csup before starting the build process again (as outlined here).
> 
> P.S.: always post system output in CODE tags.



I have already done it but it isn't help. 
What else?

Thanks in advance,
Maxim


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2009)

What version are you currently running?


----------



## MaximNM (Mar 25, 2009)

7.1 p2 all updates have been done by csup and without problem for more than two years.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

So you're tracking RELENG_7_1 in your supfile? That branch should contain no problems, as it's frozen due to the 7.2 release cycle.


----------



## tangram (Mar 25, 2009)

Consider:


```
# cd /usr/src
# make clean
# rm -rf /usr/obj
```

Disable ccache or don't use -jX at builworld. Sometimes ccache acts up.


----------



## MaximNM (Mar 25, 2009)

Status changed
After I copyed /bin /sbin /lib/usr /lib from Install FreeBSD CD I managed to compile either world and kernel but next after I install kernel and started to make installworld I got following


```
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   sync /bin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 sync.8.gz  /usr/share/man/man8
===> bin/test (install)
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   test /bin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 test.1.gz  /usr/share/man/man1
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/src/bin/test.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/bin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## MaximNM (Mar 25, 2009)

So what can I do now with signal 11?

Any idea?

```
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 test.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/src/bin/test.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

( code tags are in brackets [ ] not angle brackets < > )


----------



## MaximNM (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for info concerning design but how solve that issue?

test

```
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 test.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/src/bin/test.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not your personal problem solver. There's an entire forum for that. I don't recognise your problem, and if no one else does, you'll have to start anew, I'm afraid.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

MaximNM said:
			
		

> So what can I do now with signal 11?


It means something is core dumping aka crashing severly. Quite possibly due to the copying of the files from the release cd. 

I'm afraid your system is pretty screwed up right now and I'm not sure this is fixable.


----------



## MaximNM (Mar 26, 2009)

So after 4 days of researches I have found the problem and repaired my system ....
Problem was in make.conf. Someone in a freebsd related forum recommended to set a key (forgot it name) into COPTFLAGS. It's really very simple but I did a mouth ago and forgot about it. :\
I just had to remove it and recompile world and kernel to back system in normal state.

In any case thanks everybody for support and advices!
BR,
Maxim


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2009)

Had you been a member of this forum longer you would have come across dozens of 'don't mess with COPTFLAGS' messages ...


----------

